# Looking For Mod Bit Subs



## looking for subs (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi 

I have a large project in central florida. Looking for a strong crew of experienced roofers to install mod bit. Labor only. Draws throughout the project. Must have workers comp and general liability insurance for all on crew. No exclusions. Including auto insurance 

Text ONLY 407-419-2712. I will communicate back with you.


----------

